# passing member



## EL Nica PE (Dec 27, 2007)

So do we know how many passing member we have? i counted

36 from the banner, but I think we got some more that do not have 25 post yet. What the ratio pass/fail for Oct. 20007 test on this board?

:reading:

41 now!


----------



## FL PE (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't have 25 post's yet, but I'm working on it.


----------



## dmercado_PE (Dec 27, 2007)

FL PE said:


> I don't have 25 post's yet, but I'm working on it.


Same here. I passed, but still have a long way to go to 25 posts to get on the banner.


----------



## JunkerJorg (Dec 27, 2007)

FL PE said:


> I don't have 25 post's yet, but I'm working on it.



I need 5 more....


----------



## danm9 (Dec 27, 2007)

JunkerJorg said:


> I need 5 more....


i posted that i passed before i got to 25 posts and now, even though i'm over 25, they still haven't added me.


----------



## brick_27 (Dec 27, 2007)

danm9 said:


> i posted that i passed before i got to 25 posts and now, even though i'm over 25, they still haven't added me.


Get this man on the banner.


----------



## DVINNY (Dec 27, 2007)

geesh, can't I take a snack break. 

Will do. Congrats again By The Way


----------



## Texas Aggie &#39;02 (Dec 27, 2007)

dmercado_PE said:


> Same here. I passed, but still have a long way to go to 25 posts to get on the banner.


Same here. Working on it tonight, hehe.

Texas Aggie '02


----------



## cbchua78 (Dec 28, 2007)

Same here ... need more than 10 to have my name on the banner. I figured I could congratulate everyone who passed and that should be enough!


----------



## LionCE (Jan 3, 2008)

I passed too CE-Transportation! Still need to get to 25 posts.


----------



## dmercado_PE (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm almost there . . .


----------



## EngRanger (Jan 3, 2008)

Only 15 to go.......


----------



## YANOS (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm just a lowly FE pass-er with too low of a post count to make the banner

/world's smallest violin playing "cry me a river"/


----------



## iowankid (Jan 4, 2008)

Passed, but need to study more to get my next 23 posts in! Back to the books! Congrats all


----------



## Fudgey (Jan 4, 2008)

I didn't pass yet, but I got my sights set on April!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 4, 2008)

YANOS said:


> I'm just a lowly FE pass-er with too low of a post count to make the banner
> /world's smallest violin playing "cry me a river"/


:violin:

:thumbs:


----------



## StructuralPoke (Jan 4, 2008)

same as the others. Passed, but don't have the count for the banner yet.


----------



## p_marr (Jan 4, 2008)

StructuralPoke said:


> same as the others. Passed, but don't have the count for the banner yet.


ditto


----------



## jmbeck (Jan 7, 2008)

p_marr said:


> ditto


Add me to the list of newbies without enough posts that passed in October.


----------

